# Fall protection



## ayn.gel75

I would like to know how to say fall protection equipment in Spanish.  I can do a literal translation, but if you know of an equivalent phrase that is not the literal translation, please let me know.


----------



## Benzene

Hi* ayn.gel75!*

I am not a native speaker, but I think that the translation is correct.

My attempt is as follows:

"*aparejo de protección por la caída*".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## ayn.gel75

Thanks Benzene!  I failed to mention, I am also trying to find out how to say fall protection training?  Would it also be a literal translation or is there an equivalent phrase?


----------



## Benzene

Hi!

I am sorry, I didn't understand your application.

I found a site where you can read a PDF file (English-Spanish) that explains the systems of "fall protection".

Can you open and read a PDF File?

Please, inform me if suggested site helped you.

I paste the link.

Look here: www.sbcindustry.com/images/publication_images/b11.pdf

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## ayn.gel75

Thanks once again Benzene, I was able to open and read the PDF.  Thanks for the link - it was able to give me the correct phrase for fall protection but unfortunately didn't mention fall protection training.  I am going to go with "entrenando por las sistemas de arrestar caída" unless you or anyone else comes up with something else.
 
Thanks!!


----------



## Benzene

Hi ayn.gel75!

I found it!

"*Programa de Entrenamiento para la Proteccion conta Caidas*".

I paste the link: http://www.nrca.net/rp/education/nrca/grant4/fall.aspx


*Click on the page under*: "Click here to download the FPI: Fall Protection Investigation Series instructors guide—Spanish version.

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## ayn.gel75

Youre' awesome, thanks so much!!


----------



## Polarograma

Hi,

I don't agree with Benzene. It doesn't sound fine. I would say that "fall protection equipment" should be translated as

equipamiento de protección *para* caídas
elementos de protección *para* caídas

_aparejo_ doesn't sound suitable to me in this particular context

Regarding the preposition, I bet my ass for *para* or even *contra*, but never *por*.

Hope I helped. Cheers.


----------



## ayn.gel75

Thanks, Polarograma. Benzene did end up changing his suggestion because of the Spanish/English PDF files he sent.  Those suggested as follows:

Fall protection equipment: Sistemas de detención personal de caídas
Fall protection training: *Programa de Entrenamiento para la Proteccion contra Caidas*

What do you think of these phrases?  Do they work?


----------



## Polarograma

Hi,

I've been reading the pdf file and I think that the most suitable translations for the sentences you asked are:

Fall protection equipment: *Equipamiento para la protección contra caídas.*
Fall protection training: *Formación para la protección contra caídas.
*
Cheers.

PS: Probably, the second one is not the best option, however it is clearly understandable and by far, a better option than Programa de Entrenamiento para la Proteccion contra Caidas.


----------



## Peter P

Hi all,

In this case "Fall protection training: *Formación para la protección contra caídas."*  Instead Formación we use the word Capacitación or Entrenamiento.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## spoiledali

hi,

I was able to open and read the PDF. Thanks for the link - it was able to give me the correct phrase for fall protection but unfortunately didn't mention fall protection training. I am going to go with "entrenando por las sistemas de arrestar caída" unless you or anyone else comes up with something else.
 would like to know how to say fall protection equipment in Spanish. I can do a literal translation, but if you know of an equivalent phrase that is not the literal translation, please let me know.

tnkx


----------



## mengel53

- equipos de protecciÓn contra caidas
- entrenamiento en protecciÓn contra caidas


----------



## aníbalchile

I agree with mengel53. aparejos(equipment) , para caídas, formación... no way.
and the right word is  caídas, don't forget the written accent.


----------



## Hosmini

Equipo para prevención de caídas.
Entrenamiento para prevención de caídas.

Es muy común la expresión "equipo para trabajos en altura" quedando implícito que se refiere al equipo de prevención contra caídas.


----------



## GEYGO

Lo de "entrenamiento" tiene que ver más con preparación física. Si de lo que estamos hablando es de formación pienso que "curso" sería muy apropiado.


----------



## texmexsue

How about "capazitacion" (accent on the letter O)


----------



## Hosmini

GEYGO said:


> Lo de "entrenamiento" tiene que ver más con preparación física. Si de lo que estamos hablando es de formación pienso que "curso" sería muy apropiado.



Si bien en el lenguaje cotidiano al término "entrenamiento" se lo asocia al deporte, en las industrias se lo utiliza mucho para referirse al "refresco" de conocimientos ya adquiridos o al aprendizaje de nuevos conceptos.


----------



## aníbalchile

En Chile usamos el término "entrenamiento" para capacitación  en el manejo de equipos, herramientas y softwares, por ej: entrenamiento de usuarios. Considerando la definición de la RAE: "Acción y efecto de entrenar, Preparar, adiestrar personas o animales, especialmente para la práctica de un deporte", el adverbio especialmente no es excluyente así que podríamos usar capacitación o entrenamiento.


----------



## GEYGO

Si, hay variantes del idioma según el país, realmente aqui suenan algo extraños algunos términos y no se usan mucho por no decir que no se usan aún siendo correctos. 
Pero ahí es donde se aprecia que el idioma es vivo y que en cada lugar adquiere una identidad propia.


----------

